# Westminster California and Dallas



## Canadian _Shawn (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm thinking about immigrating to the US with my wife (who is American), and attending a seminary to do an M.Div. Part of me would like to go to a Reformed seminary because I have a lot of Reformed leanings, but I don't want to be surrounded by "fossilized" theology where people think theological progress ended in the 17th centurey, and where everyone writes theses on "historical theology" or apologetics and never does anything creative. Are there any seminaries which are Orthodox theologically, but still modern in that they are actually aware of what's happening in the world, culturally, politically, economically, aesthetically, and actually try to think about those issues and respond to them in intelligent and critical ways?

Also, can anyone tell me anything about Westminster in California and the extension in Dallas? Is the one in Dallas a viable center or would it be better to go somewhere with a better infrastructure, and permanent staff? Do the two schools have different theolgical "flavors"? 

Any reccomendations?

In Christ,
Shawn


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 4, 2005)

Actually, WTS - Dallas is apart of WTS PA. West. Calif. is independent. Dr. R. Scott Clark (a professor at WSC) posts on this board from time to time and I am sure he could give you the low down on Westminster CA.

Both are excellent seminaries in the Reformed tradition and you would do well at either one.

[Edited on 10/4/2005 by wsw201]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 4, 2005)

> but I don't want to be surrounded by "fossilized" theology where people think theological progress ended in the 17th centurey, and where everyone writes theses on "historical theology" or apologetics and never does anything creative. Are there any seminaries which are Orthodox theologically, but still modern in that they are actually aware of what's happening in the world, culturally, politically, economically, aesthetically, and actually try to think about those issues and respond
> to them in intelligent and critical ways?



Shawn, 

Contact info:

http://www.wscal.edu 
(The website is to be overhauled in the next 60 days...stay tuned)

Admissions Director: Mark MacVey ([email protected])
760 480 8474

You're also welcome to call me at 760 480 8474 x 120
mailto:[email protected]

We also publish a quarterly magazine: EVANGELIUM. 

The latest issue is apparently so hot that the PB editorial filter won't let me tell you about it. You'll have to see for yourself. 

http://www.wscal.edu/publications/evangelium/vol3issue4/main.htm

We're hosting a conference this January on Word and Sacrament:
http://www.wscal.edu/events/conferences/meeting_god_on_his_terms.htm

Because I teach historical (and systematic) theology, I could perhaps be accused of living in the past. Bob Godfrey certainly lives in the 17th century and unashamedly so. In his case, however, it's a good thing since it enabled him to write groundbreaking doctoral research into Reformed orthodoxy. Bob is also fascinated by Hitler and Sister Aimee Semple McPherson -- a truly scary combination-- but at least it gets him to 1945!

I do have to engage contemporary theology in the doctrine of God course (e.g., Open Theism; Process theism; Social Trinitarianism; monopersonalism) but otherwise I live mostly in the medieval, Reformation, and post-Reformation worlds. 

Mike Horton, however, is actively engaged in everything Modern, Po-Mo, and postfoundational. See the first 2/3 of his triology: Covenant and Eschatology (WJK Press, 2002) and Lord and Servant (WJK Press, 2005). These books are the most significant engagement of contemporary philosophy and theology from within confessional Reformed theology in a very long time. Mike has also written over a dozen other popular books addressing every aspect of contemporary evangelicalism.

WSC is also home to Modern Reformation magazine:
http://www.modernreformation.org/

and The White Horse Inn Radio program:
http://www.whitehorseinn.org/

The rest of our faculty are also busy. David VanDrunen has won the prestigious Novak Award from the Acton Institute:
http://www.acton.org/press/releases.php?release=75 

He'll be delivering a major lecture on campus in Nov.

We're publishing a book addressing the New Perspective and the Federal Vision:
http://www.wscal.edu/faculty/covenant_and_justification_book.htm

Some of us, such as Bryan Estelle, live in the 16th century BC. Bryan's a leader in the rhetorical analysis of the Hebrew bible. Steve Baugh lives in the 1st century AD and is recognized scholar of the Greco-Roman world.

About 70% of our students are MDiv and are heading for pastoral ministry (church planting, established churches, missions), but the other 30% of our students are heading off to engage culture in a variety of ways. A couple of recent grads have gone to prestigious law schools. Other grads have gone to Oxford, St Andrews, Aberdeen, Arizona, Virginia, (among others) to do graduate work. Some are teaching High School, doing non-pastoral missions, writing and engaging the culture in a variety of ways. Some can't wait to get started. Three current students are in the process of beginning an internet radio show.



> Also, can anyone tell me anything about Westminster in California and the extension in Dallas? Is the one in Dallas a viable center or would it be better to go somewhere with a better infrastructure, and permanent staff? Do the two schools have different theolgical "flavors"?



I'll leave Others to comment about the differences between the schools, but I can say that mission and location do create a sort of ethos on campus. 

We were founded 25+ years ago to carry on Machen's vision of preparing pastor-scholars. In order to be creative and engage the culture, one must first know the Scriptures, the creeds, confessions, and the Christian traditions. At WSC your profs will teach you to read Greek and Hebrew. This is a good thing, since, at WSC, the Greek and Hebrew Bibles are the only references allowed for final exams in Biblical Studies and ST courses. 

We're in Southern California, one of the most multi-cultural societies in the world, where English is rivaled not only by Spanish but also by Korean, Chinese, and a dozen other languages. 

We also have a distinguished group of visiting scholars on campus through the academic year (e.g., Rick Lints, D. G. Hart, Phil Ryken). 

We're still a confessional school and not ashamed of that, but we don't think that means we're stuck in the past. Our goal is to try to do in our age what the 17th century fellows did in theirs. 

rsc


----------



## Canadian _Shawn (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks RSC,

An american friend of mine here at the Free (named Gregory Baus) has been pushing WestCal as the place for me to go. He's almost got me convinced. I wouldn't mind calling you to ask about the school a bit more. When would be best for me to call?

In Christ,
Shawn


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Canadian _Shawn_
> Thanks RSC,
> 
> An american friend of mine here at the Free (named Gregory Baus) has been pushing WestCal as the place for me to go. He's almost got me convinced. I wouldn't mind calling you to ask about the school a bit more. When would be best for me to call?
> ...



Shawn,

Email me off list at mailto:[email protected] and I'll give you another couple of numbers at which to reach me today.

rsc


----------



## smallbeans (Oct 4, 2005)

> Are there any seminaries which are Orthodox theologically, but still modern in that they are actually aware of what's happening in the world, culturally, politically, economically, aesthetically, and actually try to think about those issues and respond to them in intelligent and critical ways?



You should definitely check out Covenant Seminary - though most Reformed seminaries are light on aesthetics, at least Covenant has the Francis Schaeffer Institute that hosts a lot of art events, cultural engagement lectures in coffeeshops, etc. It is still pretty similar to the Westminsters, though, in that it would be much more of a backwards looking kind of place, doctrinally (something all those schools value, by the way, and aren't ashamed of).

Also, a lot of the other values that you hold dear seem to be pretty compatible with the Dutch Reformed tradition - you should check out Calvin Seminary.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 4, 2005)

Dr. Clark, is there any sort of financial support available for students interested in WSC?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Dr. Clark, is there any sort of financial support available for students interested in WSC?



Yes. 

http://www.wscal.edu/pstudents/fin_aid.html

Call Mark MacVey for more information: 760 480 8474

or

mailto:[email protected]

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 4, 2005)

re WTS Dallas, from Lig Duncan's blog:

http://reformation21.com/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/?vobId=1060&pm=114
----
Sinclair Ferguson to First Presbyterian Church, Columbia, SC

10/1/2005

posted by Ligon Duncan

There is exciting news out of Columbia, South Carolina. Dear friend and colleague, and fellow Alliance Council member Sinclair B. Ferguson has been approached by the Pulpit Committee of the historic First Presbyterian Church of Columbia, SC, and the elders of that great congregation have called a congregational meeting to hear the full report of the committee, and to vote on the call to Dr. Ferguson.

Wilmot B. Irvin, Chairman of the Pulpit Committee indicates that "the congregational meeting is scheduled for Sunday, October 9, 2005, to take place in the sanctuary at 9:45 a.m. Upon approval of the call by the congregation, Dr. Ferguson will come to Columbia on October 11 and be examined by Catawba Presbytery (ARP) at its regularly scheduled meeting. Assuming the presbytery concurs with the approval and recommendation of its Commission on the Minister and His Work, we are tentatively planning an installation service for Dr. Ferguson on Sunday evening, December 18, 2005."

Sinclair and his dear wife (of thirty four years), Dorothy, have four grown children (three sons and a daughter), and two grandsons. Dr. Ferguson studied at the University of Aberdeen, where he received an M.A. in 1968, his B.D. in 1971, and the Ph.D. in 1979. Dr. Ferguson was ordained to the ministry by the presbytery of Glasgow, Church of Scotland, in 1971. He is now fifty-six years old. The congregation is anticipating the arrival of Sinclair and Dorothy in December of this year.

We wish Sinclair and Dorothy and the saints of First, Columbia, every blessing, and look forward to the Lord doing a great work there.The First Presbyterian Church (ARP) of Columbia, SC is a storied congregation, having been served over the years by the likes of James Henley Thornwell, Benjamin Morgan Palmer, Andrew Blackwood and Glen Knecht.

For more information on this congregation see http://www.firstprescola.com/


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 4, 2005)

Are there any plans for a Doctorate program at WSC in the near to distant future?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Are there any plans for a Doctorate program at WSC in the near to distant future?



We've discussed this in other threads, but briefly, no. We have had a DMin program but we cancelled it for a variety of reasons. 

We will not likely begin one anytime soon. Our primary focus is to train pastors. 

That said, we do have an excellent track record, however, in preparing those who are so minded to go on to PhD studies in major universities and seminaries. 

I was just updating our list of alumni who have done (or are doing) PhD studies. So far we count 38 students over the last 25 years who have gone to 28 different universities (or, in a few cases, seminaries). That list includes: Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh; Aberdeen; St Andrews (Scotland is pretty well covered, only Glasgow remains); Potchefstroom, (So. Africa), Notre Dame; Catholic; Loyola; USC; Virginia; Arizona; Nebraska (Go Big Red!), and Baylor. We have also sent students to Calvin, TEDS, Fuller and WTS/P to do PhD work.

rsc


----------



## biblelighthouse (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Shawn!

It's good to hear from you again. I was at your wedding recently. I go to McKinney Bible Church (Abby's old church).

I just started going to WTS in Dallas, and I am loving it! I'm taking Systematic Theology from Dr. Sinclair Ferguson, and he is excellent! (By the way, he IS going to continue teaching at WTS Dallas even after starting his new pastorate. . . I think he will just be flying into town to do the classes.)

Send me an email here: [email protected], and we can chat a bit about WTS Dallas if you want. I'm sure Abby's family would be ecstatic for you to move to this area for a little while! 

Your brother in Christ,
Joseph


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Canadian _Shawn_
> Thanks RSC,
> 
> An american friend of mine here at the Free (named Gregory Baus) has been pushing WestCal as the place for me to go. He's almost got me convinced. I wouldn't mind calling you to ask about the school a bit more. When would be best for me to call?
> ...



Small world Shawn! I roomed with Greg when I was a student at Westminster West. Say hello to him for me. 

And feel free to also ask me questions about my _alma mater_ if you like.


----------

